

Nishiyama Onsen Keiunkan: The oldest company in the world - wallflower
https://the-pastry-box-project.net/natasha-lampard/2015-march-27

======
baconhigh
I think the title could be better worded to reflect the content of the article
- It's about an "exist" strategy, not an "exit" strategy for startups and
companies.

About being a "longtrepreneur" \- being an entrepreneur but with the goal of
staying.

------
bshimmin
I love the random quote from "Withnail & I" in this - "A certain 'je ne sais
quoi' oh so very special", spoken by the late, great Richard Griffiths.

